# Gas Mileage(WOW Manual got something right!!)



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

The other day I was thinking to myself how freaking terrible the gas mileage on my GTO was (at the time i was getting around 11-12mpg) at 3$/ gallon i was gonna go broke just from gas purchases every month(Daily Driver). Until I mistakenly came across my manual and decided to have a go at what it says the gas mileage should be around if driven correctly. So i figured it couldnt hurt if I tugged around slow in the Goat for a few days to see if the manual could help out with the terrible mileage. In the manual it gives you specific shift speeds of 16, 22, 30, 40, and 50. So i putted around town shifting at exactly every speed, and much to my surprise it actually WORKED! I went from 11 mpg, in one day to the next day 21-22 mpg. I have gone through 4 tanks of gas driving this way and have gotten anywhere from 400-590 miles out of a tank of gas, UNBELIEVABLE! I only go above 2500 RPMs when i get the urge to race or on the freeways when i need to go above 70 :cool , and then go back to the shift points and it works amazingly. So i suggest to all of you who are having gas woes with your GTO's, try the manuals suggestions for a few days and be WOWED!
I WAS!
SasDawgGTO arty:


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

:agree 
I tried to putz around using the shift points, but I found my food is just too heavy.  Yes, if you follow the manual, the gas mileage will dramatically improve. But, why would I want to sacrafice FUN for gas mileage.? :rofl: 

I do know my 2001 WS6 was terrible on gas mileage no matter how you drove the car. So, I would have to agree with you that GTO did get something right..! In fact, I think they got a lot of things right.

I'm happy with my 13.5 mpg. I'm also happy knowing that if I wanted to, I could improve the gas mileage into the 20's.

Happy motoring..! :cheers


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

That's probably true, but not worth it IMO. I can't bring myself to shift at such low RPMs. You loose all power that way. At 13-14 MPG though, the gas prices are hurting my wallet. Oh well.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

True with me as well, I'm averaging about 14.7 lately, I've been taking it a little more easy due to the rising gas prices, but I still can sacrifice taking off like a bat out of hell, or showing someone who's right on my bumper who's really in charge. Guess I should really learn how to conserver on the gas mileage as well.


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

What kind of mileage are those of you with automatics getting?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, those shift points work great. BTW, I always like to run the air through the defogger vents -- because it changes the cabin air without blowing on your face. Turns out that in the GTO -- that causes the A/C compressor to activate. BUMMER. Air goes to the footwells now...


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*with Pulse Red a4*



75coug said:


> What kind of mileage are those of you with automatics getting?


I get just what the window sticker says,,17 around town and heavy traffic,,,,,21 if I get on an open freenway, and don't go above 70,,,,


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yep, those shift points work great. BTW, I always like to run the air through the defogger vents -- because it changes the cabin air without blowing on your face. Turns out that in the GTO -- that causes the A/C compressor to activate. BUMMER. Air goes to the footwells now...



Wha...?

Are you sure?

I do run the air through the defog vents all the time,but the window doesn't defog unless I actually turn _on_ the a/c to defog the windshield...


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Wha...?
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> I do run the air through the defog vents all the time,but the window doesn't defog unless I actually turn _on_ the a/c to defog the windshield...


You are correct. My A/C never turns on unless I press the button for the A/C compressor.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

From MyGM's web site about the GTO:

Q: Why does the sound of my engine change when I turn on the Defrost?

A: You're hearing the engine compensate for the air conditioning compressor turning ON. Even though A/C is not selected, in FRONT defrost mode the A/C compressor will run automatically at temperatures over approximately degrees 40 degrees F (4 degrees C) to improve windshield clearing performance.

All I know is that when my car was set with front defrost on -- my gas mileage was awful even when the A/C button was turned off. Changed the setting after reading this -- and picked up a couple of MPG. I've had other cars that do the same thing. If defrost does this, then what the heck is the A/C button for?!?


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

*Gas Mileage???*

You say, 400-590 out of a tank. That is like 22 - 32 mpg.

Did you get that figure from your trip computer or from actual recorded miles driven, divided by amount of gallons of gas you have put in the car???

32 mpg just seems awfully high...

Just curious since I have been wondering about the accuracy of the "Range" on our trip computers. I believe it takes that figure on driving habbits and refuelings and or resets of the trip odom...


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm thinking 590miles was a typo. Unless you can find a 590 mile downslope and run it in 6th at 65mph.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

jontyrees said:


> I'm thinking 590miles was a typo. Unless you can find a 590 mile downslope and run it in 6th at 65mph.


Yea my Bad 590 was a typo---Should have been 400-490 miles per tank, and yes that is from actual recorded miles driven on one tank. Only has happened once but i usually end up in the 410-415 range from one tank nowdays.
SasDawgGTO


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

What "setting" does one have to select for air to come out the small in-door vents aimed at the side windows? I've tried every setting and don't feel any air coming out at all.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

1. Turn the HVAC knob to defrost. Please be advised that this will cause the A/C to run whether you have the A/C button pushed or not.

2. If you're not getting enough flow, then close the dash vents closest to the side defoggers.

If that doesn't work, then just don't exhale when driving on cool, moist days. I've heard of a GTO or two where the vents simply weren't hooked up right -- but the majority of the problem is that most of the air goes out throught the dash vents.


----------

